# Which brand Pen Drive should I buy?



## go4saket (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi Guys!

I want to buy a 1 GB Flash/Thumb/Pen drive in a range of Rs.500 or so. As there are many good brands available like, Transcend, Kingston DataTraveller etc. I want one which has a pretty good speed. Which do you think I should go for.

Thank you.


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 9, 2007)

I think Sandisk Cruzer is good. Transcend, especially V series is rather slow.


----------



## go4saket (Dec 9, 2007)

I also found Transcend to be slow. How much does Sandisk Cruzer cost...


----------



## Ravi+ish (Dec 9, 2007)

I think so too... transcend is relatively a bit slow...
and price wise... i can have a 1 gb pen drive... kingston for 460 here.. in Manipal


----------



## go4saket (Dec 9, 2007)

Hows the speed of Kingston...


----------



## sensationalboy (Dec 10, 2007)

i personally like sandisk cruzer 
it comes with U3 technology which allows you to carry your files,your software on a secure USB drive.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 10, 2007)

in Kolkata I see ZION USB sticks gives the fastest speed... I dont know what others have felt about ZION USB drives !!!!


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 10, 2007)

I Recently purchased Kingston 1 GB Pen Drive but that's a gift for my friend! One advantage is that it doesnt have a cap. I really have no idea about the speed or data transfer. I heard Sandisk Cruser is good but that was not available in the market!


----------



## go4saket (Dec 10, 2007)

Zion? Is this a good brand and how much does it cost...


----------



## deepakg (Dec 11, 2007)

Sandisk Cruser is veryy good .. have a good speed.. i recommend it..


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 11, 2007)

I will suggest you kinston 2 GB
price RS. 600/- (new delhi)


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 11, 2007)

Am using a HP one and its pretty good, some 1 year old and its still fast.
And yeah, the Sandisk Cruzer is a good bet,
The U3 technology allows you to have an antivirus on the usb stick,
which runs when you plugin to a system and checks for viruses.

Regards,
ray


----------



## enticer86 (Dec 11, 2007)

transcend mite b a bit slow but then i gues its the most popular


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 11, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> I will suggest you kinston 2 GB
> price RS. 600/- (new delhi)



From where in Delhi?


----------



## go4saket (Dec 11, 2007)

Sandisk Cruzer and Kingston, do they have U3 & Ready Boost technology...


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Dec 11, 2007)

go4saket said:
			
		

> Sandisk Cruzer and Kingston, do they have U3 & Ready Boost technology...


Ready Boost, yes both of them


----------



## din (Dec 11, 2007)

Regarding build quality - *Do not *buy these

1. iBall (whatevr name it is, the small one)
2. Zion

The build qualty is not good.

Also, when you buy the Data Traveller, buy the previous model, the new one (sliding option) build quality is also not good. I mean *www.kingston.com/flash/dt100.asp - do nto buy (just my suggestion)

From my experience, the best one is Kingston Data traveller, the previous model

I mean - *www.kingston.com/flash/datatraveler.asp - best


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 11, 2007)

go for Sandisk Cruser or kingston dear


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 11, 2007)

go4saket said:
			
		

> Sandisk Cruzer and Kingston, do they have U3 & Ready Boost technology...


Do NOT use Readyboost on you Flash Drive which is meant for personal use. If you wanna use Readyboost then dedicate a flash drive for that and do not use it for any purpose.

Tho the performance gain is marginal (at least for me and many others) the effect on the life of flash drive is detrimental, esp. on those which you use to carry your data.

Also Transcend V series are very very very very very very very slow!! But one thing I've seen is that it survives water!! (mebbe an exceptional case wid me!  )


----------



## iMav (Dec 11, 2007)

moserbaer looks good and works well


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 11, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> Also Transcend V series are very very very very very very very slow!! But one thing I've seen is that it survives water!! (mebbe an exceptional case wid me!  )



Totally agree on both points, while mine is slow, it was not water that it survived, actually I tripped over the lanyard and while the body shellcome out,  the machinery was able to hold on to the port, I just attached the tow again and it is working real fine now. They are rugged for sure.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Dec 12, 2007)

hey, go 4 SanDisk Cruzer they hav good vfm+performance+U3.
Take SanDisk Cruzer Contour 8GB its so cool at its price.... 

Cruzer Micro 2GB n 4GB hav the best vfm.Don't take 1GB its only Rs.200 less than 2GB.
If u r also looking for good build quality,buy d Cruzer Titanium(not dat Micro series r poor build),but they r not vfm series from SanDisk.

I like Transcend jetFlash drives,but only few hav U3.They hav high performance than any other brands.........costs so high too  .


----------



## go4saket (Dec 12, 2007)

Transcend Jetflash are slow and I dont think they cost high.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Dec 12, 2007)

Nope, Jetflash r Vista Ready-Boost ready(I'm not talking abt old jetflash), so its not slow!!!!! MS recommends Transcend Jetflash and Transcend v60(8GB).


----------



## jal_desai (Dec 12, 2007)

go for Transcend... u'll never regret.... be sure not to buy iBall... their transfer speeds are horrible


----------



## go4saket (Dec 12, 2007)

How about transfer speed in Win XP which doesnt support ReadyBoost...


----------



## ajayashish (Dec 12, 2007)

i have used kingstion and transcent both... but i have seen a speed difference in both these... a single file which transfers to kingston in 5 mins takes 6:20 secs to go in the other one... Your decision


----------



## patelpk (Dec 12, 2007)

Can someone please post the price of SanDisk Cruzer 2GB Model ?


----------



## j1n M@tt (Dec 12, 2007)

SanDisk Cruzer Micro 2GB- Rs. 750/-


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 13, 2007)

HOw much does a 8gb model cost??????


----------



## go4saket (Dec 13, 2007)

Which is faster between Kingston & Sandisk...


----------



## j1n M@tt (Dec 13, 2007)

Cruzer Contour 8GB costs just above 3k.

SanDisk Cruzer is faster than Kingston drives, but there r models like DataTraveller 1000series from Kingston which r faster........so does its price;overpriced......


----------



## go4saket (Dec 13, 2007)

How much does DataTraveller 1000series (2 GB) cost...


----------



## patelpk (Dec 13, 2007)

j1n M@tt said:
			
		

> SanDisk Cruzer Micro 2GB- Rs. 750/-



thats pretty affordable .... ANy idea where can I get in bangalore with that price


----------



## go4saket (Dec 13, 2007)

I was just going through the U3 technology in Wikipedia and learnt that U3 enabled flash drives some times have compatibility issues with some computers. Moreover, what is the benefit of having a U3 enabled drive over a normal drive. I guess we can install portable applications in a normal flash drive also and run it in the same way as we will do with U3 enabled drives.

Correct me if I am wrong and let me know the benifits of U3 over normal.

By the way, what is the cost of Sandisk Cruiser Micro Flash drive (U3 enabled) both of 2GB and 4 GB.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Dec 13, 2007)

hey man,I don't know exactly d price of DataTraveller 1000series.Its new in market;bytheway I think this series don't have 2GB drives.I hav only heard abt 8GB and 16GB drives from this series.....anyway Kingston drives are always overpriced(head weight for their brand name!!!).

Don't take U3 as a poor technology. ...though there r other apps  like this;U3 is d best.....gud support and update from manufactures and thus no compatibility issues(I'm using Cruzer Micro 4GB,never faced any problems);more than anything  
 U3 provides more data security( inbuilt avast anti-virus).

@patelpk

I don't know where 2 get hardwares @ cheapest rates in bangalore; and don't get excited too much by the prices I've quoted. I'm from a town Kottayam near Kochin in Kerala; and take alook @ my signature; I belong to a famous clan where I get h/w from dealers directly at low prices.....so I don't know the correct prices at h/w stores.

But the price for 2GB is correct its:750/-


----------



## johnjjx (Dec 13, 2007)

buffalo pendrives are great too 750/- in sify shoppin..............


----------



## als2 (Dec 15, 2007)

go for Sandisk Cruiser 2gb for around 700-800 rs


----------



## go4saket (Dec 15, 2007)

I found a shop selling Sandisk Cruiser 2 GB at Rs.650 in Bhubaneswar, but unfortunately that was not a U3 drive and I am looking for a U3 drive.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 15, 2007)

Hey does anyone know from where we can download drivers for Kingston 1 GB flash drive for Win 98?


----------



## nvidia (Dec 15, 2007)

^^offtopic: why are you using Win 98??


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 15, 2007)

This is for my friend who has Win 98 Operating System on his computer! Now don't ask me why he can't install Win XP on his PC. We have tried couple of times but I think his motherboard doesn't support Win XP!


----------



## go4saket (Dec 15, 2007)

BTW, is it possible to format a U3 flash drive without loosing its U3 tech. I read somewhere that we cannot format a U3 flash drive. Is it true?


----------



## j1n M@tt (Dec 15, 2007)

who told u dat a U3 pendrive can't be formatted??........U3 is its firmware u cannot remove it ; but u can update it from their website........

And look for Cruzer Micro 2GB it has U3, the normal Cruzer don't haf U3 which costs only Rs.650/-


----------



## janitha (Dec 15, 2007)

j1n M@tt said:
			
		

> who told u dat a U3 pendrive can't be formatted??........U3 is its firmware u cannot remove it ; but u can update it from their website........
> 
> And look for Cruzer Micro 2GB it has U3, the normal Cruzer don't haf U3 which costs only Rs.650/-



I have a 2GB Sandisk Cruzer Micro and the included SW are Cruzerlock and trial versions of PocketCache and CruzerSync. (any of which I have never used)


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 15, 2007)

^^
U3 is totally different. It gives a launch menu like thing, preserves settings for your applications installed on it, Skype, Avast AV, and lots more. In fact its launch menu looks like your normal XP start bar. 

Haven't seen a U3 enabled SanDisk in my city yet. But I won't buy it for the 'U3' stuff, cause those are Windows exclusives anyway, of no use to me.

Its available on eBay if you wish to buy it from there.


----------



## ico (Dec 15, 2007)

Go for Sandisk Cruzer. I have one and it is better than Kingston.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Dec 15, 2007)

+1 @gagandeep


----------



## go4saket (Dec 21, 2007)

Can Microsoft Live (Email Client) be installed in a U3 enabled pendrive.


----------



## sujit.pawar (Dec 22, 2007)

Just got a Kingston Data Traveler 4GB for Rs.1125 yesterday(MRP : Rs.2500).May be cheaper in Delhi and Mumbai.
 The drive looks rugged,i must say. The package contents though are miserly. Just a small cord along with the drive!!Nothing else.


----------



## go4saket (Dec 22, 2007)

4 GB for Rs.1125 is dirt cheap boss. Where did you get it from. Can you also find the cost of 4 GB Sandisk Cruzer Micro with U3.


----------



## ico (Dec 22, 2007)

^ Its around Rs. 1500.


----------



## sujit.pawar (Dec 23, 2007)

go4saket said:
			
		

> 4 GB for Rs.1125 is dirt cheap boss. Where did you get it from. Can you also find the cost of 4 GB Sandisk Cruzer Micro with U3.



there's an exhibition going on in our city. Got it from there.  Was surprised to see that even moser baer has also come up with pen drives!!

@U3 : People without U3 pen drives can try portable apps. Found it pretty decent.


----------



## go4saket (Dec 28, 2007)

Just learnt that Corsair FlashVoyager 4 GB is available for Rs.1350 and 2 GB for Rs.700. This is approx. the same cost as of sandisk Micro Cruiser. Now, which one is better. Sandisk or Corsair?


----------



## janitha (Dec 28, 2007)

go4saket said:


> Just learnt that Corsair FlashVoyager 4 GB is available for Rs.1350 and 2 GB for Rs.700. This is approx. the same cost as of sandisk Micro Cruiser. Now, which one is better. Sandisk or Corsair?



Sandisk has diff models with diff speeds and cost. Also Corsair has FlashVoyager GT with higher speeds and cost.


----------



## Hackattack (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ 
What about the GT model ??


----------



## go4saket (Dec 28, 2007)

I dont want to go for the GT model as it costs high. So compairing Sandisk Micro Cruiser with U3 against Corsair FlashVoyager, which one is faster and better.


----------



## Hackattack (Dec 28, 2007)

One of my friend had a sandisk 2gb U3, yesterday due to some reason his pen drive is not working, "usb device not recognized" error. 

Well according to some reviews on the internet the Corsair voyager(non gt) got a write speed of around 8-10MB/s thats pretty good i think compared to only 5-6MB/s of the U3.

And for me how much does the GT model cost ?


----------



## go4saket (Dec 28, 2007)

4 GB- Rs.3350/-
8 GB- Rs.6600/-
Check it at *www.theitwares.com/usbprods/usbprods.htm


----------



## xbonez (Dec 28, 2007)

transcend, kingston, san disk all are gud


----------



## Hackattack (Dec 28, 2007)

go4saket said:


> 4 GB- Rs.3350/-
> 8 GB- Rs.6600/-
> Check it at *www.theitwares.com/usbprods/usbprods.htm



Thanks !


----------



## go4saket (Jan 7, 2008)

Brought a 4 GB Corsair Flash Voyager in Rs.1400/- from www.theitwares.com

The read speed seems to be quite impressive although the write speed is a bit sluggish. I checked it with CrystalDiskMark 1, and here is the result...

*img233.imageshack.us/img233/791/crystaldiskmarkps5.jpg


----------



## ayush_chh (Jan 7, 2008)

can anybody tell me the price of sandisk cruzer 4GB in bangalore.....(s.p. road)

and which shop do i get it??


----------



## go4saket (Jan 7, 2008)

ayush_chh said:


> can anybody tell me the price of sandisk cruzer 4GB in bangalore.....(s.p. road)
> 
> and which shop do i get it??



I was also planning to buy a Sandisk Cruiser but then checked a lot of review and finally settled with Corsair. Its faster and more reliable...


----------



## xbonez (Jan 7, 2008)

i've been using a san disk micro cruzer titanium for about an yr now. performance is very gud. transfer speeds etc. also teh U3 feature is nice


----------



## napster007 (Jan 7, 2008)

4gb pen drives gave become very cheap indeed!!


----------



## mad1231moody (Jan 8, 2008)

Well friends I am late here , but these are the stats of my Toshiba pen drive

*i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd141/khitpit/capture3.jpg

I bought it from ebay, it is a 8GB one


----------



## go4saket (Jan 8, 2008)

Now thats real good writing speed... Which model and what price... Any idea of 4 GB price...


----------



## PraKs (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice Thread..

Here is my Question..

If we have a drive like Kingstone where there is no write protect switch ( I dont think it comes anymore now with most drives)

I generally dump 1 file & share to around 10 friends, I want my friends to copy the file but NOT write anything in USB ( Just to protect from virus on all 10 computers )

Any ideas ?? How to write protect USB if switch is not given ? Any softwares ??


----------



## mad1231moody (Jan 8, 2008)

Well I got that 8 GB model for Rs.2150 , by bidding highest on ebay...
Checkout ebay for 4GB price. I used to think that my pen drive performs slow, but it is way too fast


----------

